# Cypripedium Memoria Holger Perner



## JeanLux (Apr 21, 2019)

Cypripedium Memoria Holger Perner ( = fasciolatum X cordigerum )





Jean


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 21, 2019)

That's lovely! Pretty greens and those spots are eye catching to me. Is this grown in a pot?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 21, 2019)

Do you have to give it a dry winter?


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2019)

That is one beautiful flower and I like the spots
too. The bloom has character.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2019)

have 2 potted plants in care since a few weeks! so no experience yet ! The registration is from April 2018.

Jean


----------



## GuRu (Apr 26, 2019)

It's a very nice flower. It seems that this one has a lot of C. cordigerum genes.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 26, 2019)

GuRu said:


> A cross of an american species with an asiatic species and the result is a very nice flower.



fasciolatum X cordigerum What do You mean, which one is the american ?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 26, 2019)

Berthold said:


> fasciolatum X cordigerum What do You mean, which one is the american ?



Sorry, I didn't read correctly and read on the first sight P. fasciculatum. Next time I will use better glasses.


----------

